# 97 4x4 ABS actuator replacement



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, so I got tired of the ABS light on my dash. Grounded pin on connector under the dash, and read seven flashes on abs light. FSM says ABS actuator short. So found a new ABS actuator and ordered it. Got it installed, bled and flushed the brakes as nissan FSM says, but dont see in the FSM how to reset the code...
I did a search on the site here, and instructions say to ground the pin you grounded to get the code within 12 seconds of removal to ground, for 3-1 second intervals. 
This does not work on my 97 hardbody XE 2.4L 4x4. Using the same pin on the connector that you ground for more then 3 seconds to get the flashing code anyway. Once I get the flashing code, I ground that again three times for 1 second each, within 12 seconds of activating the code flash mode, but no reset of codes. Light just continues to blink the seven times. 
I also tried the above method, without going into the code flash mode, but same results, did not wipe the stored code for the ABS system. 
I have a OBDII interface, but know this is a different system, and that wont work. 
Am I grounding, using the wrong pin to try and reset?

HELP, would love to reset the code now that the new actuator has been installed. According to the instructions, the code has not been erased yet, as evidence by the ABS light still. 

Thanks


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, and I did try removing the battery for hours, no work to reset abs computer.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Go to Midas or Speedy...get the free estimate...then ask if they can clear them. At least you will know whats ahead of you.


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks, but I can read the code as well as they could. I have replaced the problem part, and just need to reset the ABS control unit. If it was just a simple OBDII reset, I have that interface for my laptop, but thats the ECM, not the ABS control unit. Last time I asked my local shop about code reading, they only had the abililty to read the same codes I can via OBDII. 

I just need to wipe the ABS control unit code, and instructions I have found on this site dont seem to work for this truck. I found a search result on this site for reset of airbag lights, and how to read and wipe the ABS codes, but I followed the posted instructions to the T and it did not work. 

There is no nissan dealer around me for 60 miles either to go get it wiped, not to mention I dont want to pay someone 80 bucks to do something I can if I had the right diagram/instructions.


----------



## dafaceman (Apr 26, 2010)

Disregard....ABS module resets on key off, does system check at power on. 
ABS code I was receiving was 7 flashes-ABS actuator solinoid shorted. 
Replaced the solinoid, and still same 7 flashes. 

Traced harness, checked grounds, and ohm test as described in FSM, and contol unit is defective. Wish I had done this before buying actuator that wasnt needed. That was 125 bucks wasted :balls:


----------

